# VW passat chrome trim



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

The trim around the edges of the window on my passat have really bad water marks and just look plain dull. I have tried using autosol metal polish on the trim which has helped removed some of the water marks but the chrome still looks dull

Ive hit it again with the metal polish and a lot of elbow grease but no good

what else can i use that wont affect the chrome part but bring it back to new?


----------



## ddave05 (May 23, 2010)

I have the same issue on my highline. The chrome on the strips is ok, and on the grill too, it's just the window framing. Bloody annoying! I think it's made of another material. I too would like to know if anybody has been successful in brightening it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

Its not water staining, its chemical staining.

You might need to go to a cutting compound and then refine it.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

i did a passat tried everything in the end used brilliant metal polish number 2 on a spot pad on DA come up like new was dam akward taped up all round it but did the trick


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

GoodFella33 said:


> i did a passat tried everything in the end used brilliant metal polish number 2 on a spot pad on DA come up like new was dam akward taped up all round it but did the trick


where can you get the brilliant metal polish from?
how did you manage it with the DA?


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

happens a lot on BMW chrome trim too

I managed to machine the chrome trim on mines


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

mistryn said:


> where can you get the brilliant metal polish from?
> how did you manage it with the DA?


I got the set of brilliant metal polish from the polishing company I used spot pad on DA put bit of metal polish along the trim with my finger and bit on edge of pad and worked at speed 3 if I remember right. The awkward corners I used Ultimate German Applicator and applied by hand with lots of rubbing

Here's a picture of brilliant metal polish 2 and 3 used on some hub caps by rotary I thought they were past it as no amount of rubbing seemed to bring them up so tried the rotary and one big improvement


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

thats a massive improvement, nice one


----------

